# prius info found



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

http://priuschat.com/
it is a forum for fixing your car 
they know there stuff
if your car is a jap import then there is one in aus with info about it
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mk1_Prius/


----------



## Bugrug (Jun 7, 2016)

Just an update on the first link........the forum is still up and active. Many new posts so there is a lot of good, useful and current information. The Prius is a very good car. I have used many of them and, with proper maintenance, they will last forever.


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Bugrug said:


> Just an update on the first link........the forum is still up and active. Many new posts so there is a lot of good, useful and current information. The Prius is a very good car. I have used many of them and, with proper maintenance, they will last forever.


Totally agree with you on this. Prius could be named as the father of electric vehicle revolution.


----------



## T1 Terry (Jan 29, 2011)

An old thread I know, but I have 2008 Prius that was an ex Brisbane taxi that now has 729,590km on the clock, so they do last. It has had one second hand traction battery (fitted before I bought it) and I picked the car up for less than AUD $2,000.
I've replaced a catalytic converter and a fuel filter. The fuel filter caused the lean run that shifted the carbon out of the motor and into the cat causing the blockage.
I did replace a timing chain but that turned out to not be the mystery noise as the chain was still within spec. It was the blocked cat causing the exhaust pressure to push the exhaust pipe away from the manifold against the springs, the clang was the pipe hitting the manifold again and this rapid pressure release and pipe hitting the manifold sounded like a very rattly timing chain.


T1 Terry


----------

